

HTC caught storing fingerprints as World-Readable cleartext - walterbell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/10/htc_caught_storing_fingerprints_as_worldreadable_cleartext/

======
electic
It is almost reckless and life threatening to use Android. It can:

1\. Cause financial ruin.

2\. Destroy your relationships. 3\. Possibly hurt your family.

4\. Introduce legal exposure to you and your loved ones.

5\. and more..

All because it has terrible security. It seems the companies in the ecosystem
are just concerned with rushing new models out as fast as they can with little
regard for security. Worse, when these things are discovered, they could care
less about rushing out fixes.

